# LT2000 wiring question



## tlemmenes (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello,
I picked up a 2000ish LT2000 with a blown motor. I swapped in a 16hp vanguard. The output shaft lengths were different so I had to use the electric pto/pulley setup from the vanguard engine and fab up some motor mount spacers. So I got both pulleys at the correct height, but I have an electric pto on a tractor that didn't originally have one. No biggie, I just have to push the lever and flip a switch to engage the blades. I wired a fused circuit for the pto. The PTO is melting fuses. The filament doesn't melt(like a fuse should). It oozes stuff out the ends of the fuse. I have tested the pto and it seems perfect. It draws a little less than 4 amps, so why is it making a 15 amp fuse melt down? Why doesn't the filament in the fuse blow like a fuse should? Is there something I'm overlooking here? Thanks


----------

